# 11/5 PCD - scenic routes to Florida/clear bra installers



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was wondering where the nearest clear bra installer is once we take re- delivery?
Hopefully, there are 'Festers who have experience with doing this?

Also, the leaves should be changing by then. What are some scenic routes 
To go home by? We are heading towards St. Augustine. 

Many thanks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Depends on how far out of the way you wanted to travel. If you wanted to see a little bit of the mountains and still be heading somewhat south; I would recommend driving a little northwest and then taking Cherokee Foothills Scenic Highway 11 south back to I-85. The link above will give you some ideas and places to visit if you have time.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. 

Well, the time has finally come. We first laid eyes on a Atacama Z4 on January 1st of 2012. Much research later we took European Delivery on August 13 of a 2013 Z4 35is. And now our PCD with a drive home through golden tree filled scenery. What a great time of year to drive with the top down to Fl! 

Btw, we decided to get a Z4 nose bra for the drive home and we will install 3M clear Bra once we get her back home. 

Thank you, Bimmerfest!


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

We had a great time yesterday at the PCD. Thank you, Guys. I feel more confident driving now especially knowing how the car will react under duress. So this journey is coming to and end. Ordering - ED - PCD and a fun drive home. This has been a resource most valuable. Thank you.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome :thumbup: Glad you had a great time here and a safe trip home.

Enjoy your new Z4!


----------

